# Leaf insect eggs by mail?



## Czalz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I have never had leaf insects before(though I've read about them), and I am wanting to get some for my kids. I saw some eggs for sale on ebay, and I was wondering if anyone has had these eggs shipped before, how difficult they were to hatch, etc.
  Any good info is appreciated.
-cz


----------



## Bob (Oct 22, 2005)

You are asking about the Phyllium species. I had about 100 Phyllium Bioculatum in 1999. They have a real low hatch rate. Most species , about 10 %. Also most eggs are not fertilized due to no males in culture. The Giganteum is the largest, about 4 inches. 
I think some of the bad hatch rate is due to the eggs drying out. If you give it a try be sure to buy at least 60 eggs. My last 60 eggs did not hatch. I bought them fron a guy names Adam in Poland. You also need a few black berry plants near so you can cut the leafs, cut off the thorns and put them in a small plastic cup with a cover. Cut an X in the top so you can posh the stems into the water. They take about 6 months or so to ,ature. The males grow faster. I might add....they are not legal in the US !! They are considered a plant pest buy US fish and Wildlife.  

Bob


----------



## Czalz (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob said:
			
		

> I might add....they are not legal in the US !! They are considered a plant pest buy US fish and Wildlife.
> Bob


Wow, I guess I should have done more reading. I had no clue they weren't allowed in the U.S.
 Thank you for the info


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah...neither are phasmids or most hercules beetles. It really sucks.


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 23, 2005)

Depending on the type of phasymid you're looking at, the eggs can vary from hardy, to extremely fragile.  Hopefully anyone you would be buying from would know how to ship them to you safely.  Hatching isn't difficult, but it takes a long time...typically 4 to 9+ months.  You put the eggs in a small container and keep the humidity really high, and the heat at around 90 degrees...and wait.

As for the legality...check with your locality.  The main reason they aren't legal in some places is that if eggs are thrown out in the garbage, or placed outside, there is a chance that they could hatch and become an invasive species.  So basically, there are rules because of irresponsible owners.  So if you do end up getting some, make sure to dispose of any unwanted eggs by freezing, or flushing down the toilet.  ...not that I would condone it, but chances of ever getting caught keeping these lil guys are slim, and they do make fun and interesting pets.  Not that I have any or anything  :liar:


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 23, 2005)

I checked EBay, and saw the ads from the guy in the UK selling the eggs.  Probably the only way you might ever get in trouble is if the agricultural inspectors see the eggs coming into the country.  So I would be weary about buying from an international seller.  There are occasionaly sellers in the USA selling eggs, although you will pay more of a premium.


----------



## Wade (Oct 23, 2005)

The regulations come from the department of agriculture (USDA), not from the USFWS. This is a branch of the federal government, and while there may be local restictions as well, the regulations effect all 50 states.

However, when these restrictions took effect, many species of phasmids were already in culture for years among private hobbyists. Many are still availble, but officially the trade is "underground".

Wade


----------



## RVS (Oct 23, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> The regulations come from the department of agriculture (USDA), not from the USFWS. This is a branch of the federal government, and while there may be local restictions as well, the regulations effect all 50 states.
> 
> However, when these restrictions took effect, many species of phasmids were already in culture for years among private hobbyists. Many are still availble, but officially the trade is "underground".
> 
> Wade



This is the same as situation with exotic mantids.


----------



## Wade (Oct 23, 2005)

Actually, as the regulation is written, it applies to narly all exotic insects, except maybe aquatics. It could even apply to arachnids, its so broadly written. Any arthropod that eats ANY PART of a plant, dead or alive, is considered a pest. Any arthropod that might eat pollinators (bees, butterflies etc) is also considered a pest.

Wade


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 23, 2005)

An alternative is buying domestic phasmids.  There are several US varieties of stick insects, although most are pretty small in size and bland in coloration.  I don't know if the federal law applies to them, although local regulations would, especially if you're shipping them over state lines.


----------



## Czalz (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you guys for the insight. I really want to get some, but I don't want to go to an unusually great deal of trouble to get them. Maybe a solution will present itself, or I'll have to find something else I can't live without.
     Thanks again,
-cz


----------



## NiGHTS (Oct 26, 2005)

Czalasmith - There is a guy currently selling Indian Walking Stick ova on the petbugs classifieds.  The post was on Monday, and he is a domestic seller; reasonable prices too.
http://www.petbugs.com/classifieds/usa-classifieds.html


----------

